# Applet trotz Ausnahme blockiert



## V4yZ (24. Mrz 2015)

Hallo liebe Java-Experten,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das Thema hier reingehört, aber zumindest hat es allgemein mit Java zu tun. 
Ich habe jetzt Java 8 Update 40 auf meinem PC und möchte eine Webseite mit Applet aufrufen. Dieses Applet ist aber selbst signiert, weshalb ich es mit meiner Java-Version nicht mehr ausführen kann. Ich habe schon mehrfach versucht, diese Webseite in die Ausnahmeliste der Java Control Panel hinzuzufügen (anhand des Tutorials auf der Java-Webseite), jedoch ist und bleibt das Applet blockiert.
Leider brauche ich diese Seite dringend für mein Studium, da ich sie für eine Einsendeaufgabe verarbeiten muss.

Deshalb möchte ich mich an alle wenden, die dieses Problem und auch eine Lösung dafür kennen. Google-Suche ergab leider keine für mich brauchbare Lösung.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.???:L

Gruß
V4yZ

Edit: Ich weiß nicht warum, aber jetzt geht es auf einmal. Ich habe nicht einmal den Browser neugestartet, was ich zuvor mehrfach getan habe. Ich habe auch nicht den PC neugestartet. Es geht einfach durch Zauberhand wieder. Kann also geschlossen werden.


----------

